# Webcam on Website



## Sigma-X (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi i got my Logitech webcam and a great soft from Microsoft called Webcam Timershot and now i want to put the webcam on a website. I found a Freewebspace hoster (www.ja-nee.de) but i dont know if its ftp or if i need ftp or if i need space i have to buy !?
How can i do this? (Put a cam on the web)


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Two ways I know to do this. The old fashioned way with FTP, and the more modern way with Flash. You can configure Flash to use your Webcam (I dunno how, but here's a website that does it for you: stickam.com)

stickam.com is kinda like YouTube, with the added feature of using your own webcam. Once signed up, you can take the cam code and paste it to your site. Then just login to stickam, get on your cam, and it's viewable on your website.


----------



## Sigma-X (Dec 24, 2007)

Its not exactly what im searching for... im not searching for a chat or something like this but for a webcam like the ones who films a house and they put this on the website so everybody can look at the house you understand? every i dont know 30 secs theres a new picture...
But thank you Sickam is verry interesting..


----------



## helpdeskneedhelp (Aug 1, 2007)

I too am looking for a program or set of code that will allow me to view my webcam on my website. i just want a picture taken every few seconds and to auto refresh on the site? please reply or e-mail me at [email protected] with any advice/help.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## awatson (Jan 29, 2008)

You'll need software that will take a picture from the camera and upload it to your website, probably via FTP. I imagine most cameras come with software that'll do it. Be sure to have it always use the same filename for the file. Then on your web page, use an img tag to show this image. If you want you can make it automatically refresh using javascript.


----------

